

Ask HN: Looking for something that was on HN about hidden bias - Xcelerate

I remember a long time ago on here reading about a method to identify hidden or subconscious biases.  I remember thinking the method was really quite genius in how it worked.  It involved something like a list of multiple choice options, and then presenting an additional option for other people in the same list -- hard to remember.<p>But despite all my Googling, I cannot seem to figure out what this was.  Does anyone on here know?  (Note that this test isn&#x27;t the Harvard implicit bias website; that&#x27;s not what I&#x27;m looking for.)
======
techdog
Is it
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4628509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4628509)
?

Google "hidden bias" quiz inurl:ycombinator

